# LED lights in aviation



## Hrvoje (Mar 1, 2009)

Didn't know that there is so much led products for aircrafts.

http://www.aircraftspruce.com/menus/el/ledlighting.html

Hrvoje


----------



## John_Galt (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't fly, and neither do I know the specs of most landing lights, but it seems to me that there could be both positives and negatives for these. But according to my calculations, these LED's only put out 66 and 2/3 lumens per watt. (1600 by 24) I guess depending upon the beam pattern and CRI rating, these could work. 
It is nice to see that their are more products using LED's in such rigorous conditions.

EDIT: It seems that VisionX also produces a square LED light that looks roughly the same as the on in your link. This is an unfortunate find. I have seen the same types of lights from VisionX, Magnalight, and now Aerosun. It seems to me that VisionX must be either manufacturing these lights, and distributing them to other companies to sell, or are the child company that is having products distributed to. This lends me to believe that VisionX is not to be trusted, nor are any other company that sells their or similar products.
This is mildly disturbing. I wanted to pruchase some quality LED off road lights, but now my confidence has been shaken.


----------

